
Obama: It is ‘insane’ to let people on no-fly list buy guns - awqrre
http://www.rawstory.com/2015/12/obama-it-is-insane-to-let-people-on-no-fly-list-buy-guns/
======
throwaway420
Well, I find it insane that the government has decided to take rights away
from people who haven't even yet been charged with a crime, let alone
convicted.

------
DrScump
I find it sad that the media and, through them, most of the public, are so
easily duped by a _totally false story_.

The vote in question failed because it was _strictly an attempt to derail the
ObamaCare repeal_ and had nothing to do with actual gun legislation (it would
have been unenforceable anyway, being in the wrong realm of U.S. Code). That
is why it was RULED OUT OF ORDER.

Specifically:

Here's the proposed language it is looking to overlay:
[https://www.congress.gov/congressional-
record/2015/12/01/sen...](https://www.congress.gov/congressional-
record/2015/12/01/senate-section/article/S8245-2) (the Obamacare component
repeal)

Now, here's the Feinstein amendment (scroll down to "SA 2910" portion, read it
only): [https://www.congress.gov/amendment/114th-congress/senate-
ame...](https://www.congress.gov/amendment/114th-congress/senate-
amendment/2910/text)

Now, if you look at the amendment in a vacuum, it looks sorta like what it
claims (but it looks odd, to the experienced eye, because there is no mention
of a specific criteria for "terrorist" or refer to the FBI watchlist by its
proper statute name). Plus, it's in the wrong Title of U.S. Code anyway. So it
wouldn't have any effect on its own, being unenforceable vague.

But that's not the point.

Now, note carefully how the legislation starts: _" In lieu of the matter
proposed to be inserted, insert the following:"_

See THAT?! In LIEU OF the matter ("the matter" being ALL of SA 2874, the
Obamacare repeal). In other words, _strike and replace the text of SA 2874
with this text, SA 2910._

The parent bill is H.R.3762 - Restoring Americans' Healthcare Freedom
Reconciliation Act of 2015, which had NOTHING to do with terrorism, or guns.
That's the first clue right there.

Congressional Democrats have used this tactic (overwriting legislation they
oppose with _unrelated_ content that sounds obviously beneficial in order to
trick the media into carrying water for their politicking) clear back to the
Tom Foley days, if not Tip O'Neill or beyond.

The ignorant media consumers have been duped, successfully, because few bother
to look at the bills...

...which, in this case, took me all of about 8-10 clicks in total.

------
krapp
I find it insane that the US defines liberty as a function of its capacity for
violence.

